# Need Help Deciding between Massey 2856A and Vermeer 605 SuperM Round Balers



## polarisnut (Feb 16, 2012)

I have always been a fan of Massey equipment but on the other hand have always had Vermeer round balers. Seriously leaning towards the Massey as I like all of the baler better than the Vermeer except the pickup is quite a little heavier on the vermeer. Anyone have any experience with either of these machines? Im wanting to go with the Massey as long as I feel comfortable that the Hay will feed in the pickup as good as the vermeer. I dont wanna have to constantly be looking to see if hay is feeding into the machine.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I vote for the Vermeer 605 Super M. And if you decide that you no longer like it you can send it to me!!! lol


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've seen the new Hesstons and the Vermeers work in corn stalks and I would go with the Vermeer without a second thought.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought some hay from a guy this past summer who ran a Massey baler. It made nice tight bales. He rolled 100 acres of Bermuda hay and all the bales looked good.
All of his equipment was new and Massey. He leased the field and went into the hay business.
We chatted a little about hay and tractors. 
Another guy leased the other 75 acres of the farm and ran Deere. He commented on how fast they could roll the hay.
I do not know if the other people ran a commercial baler like a 468 compared to his more entry level baler.
He made a nice tight bale. Not sure how fast he was able to bale though.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The super m was a major design change for Vermeer that resulted in a outstanding baler. I love mine. That said I think the Heston baler would treat you right to. Mel


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

My understanding is that Vermeer makes the balers for Massey Ferguson, Im not positive about that but around here I have heard that many times from old timers.


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

Well after doing a little research, I have found out that the old timers are probably wrong, Hesston is in the same family under the Mother Company Agco. Here is a link to that AGCO | Hay & Forage


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

At one time vermeer did make the balers for massey. But that was 25 or 30 years ago.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

The basic design of JD, MF, and Vermeer are all the same. Their bale tension mechanisms, starter rolls, monitors, and other details are the difference. The MF starter roll has rubber flaps that will need to be replaced at about 5000 bales, that's about all the negative I know on them. The others are all steel and will last until you wear through the sides of the baler. We were really happy with our 605M. I wouldn't shy away from any of the three. If you favor one, by all means, buy it.


----------

